# wish us luck



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well me and my wife are at the hospital was just about to go to sleep and she kicked told me it was time to go.pretty sure its goin to be a little girl but you never know. Will keep yall posted best I can it maybe a false alarm. Keep us in yalls prayers thanks fellas


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Luck Bro, and Congrats


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck! Hope everyone is healthy. Let us know how everything turns out and post some pics!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck and make sure you get him or her into riding as fast as ya can


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well we're back home false alarm. Thanks everyone


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha been down that road bro. We got 3.

Is this yalls first? 

Man with our first kid i was scared to death( i was only 20 years old).Running around like a chicken with my head cut off. Heart pounding,driving like a maniac to the hospital...LOL just to set there for half the night before they decide to send you home.By the third one though i was Cool Hand Luke on a leisurely stroll to the hospital. As long as her water ain't broke you in good shape 

Good luck. Walker. Hope all goes well for you.Being a father is about the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck man... When she starts huffing a puffing and the nurse is saying push push push. Ask the nurse instead of push to toss Let er Eat in there.

Prayers for a beautiful healthy baby for you here buddy.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope everything goes well when the times comes buddy! Being a father is definitely great!! Hope the best for your family.

Keep us posted!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Masher said:


> Good luck man... When she starts huffing a puffing and the nurse is saying push push push. Ask the nurse instead of push to toss Let er Eat in there.
> 
> Prayers for a beautiful healthy baby for you here buddy.


 

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Good luck Walker...Being a Father is amazing, but having a little girl is the most love you will ever experience in your life...There is no love like a little girl has for her father...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Having children is a wonderful thing. I have so many memories. If it is a girl, remember these words form someone who has been there and done that ...One day she will date a guy just like you and remember what you were like at 17. LOL


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

:haha:

The number one reason I'm glad I have two boys.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good luck buddy. Keep us posted as to how the ole lady is doing. Take it easy on the flip flop next time and maybe she won't have any more false alarms. Haha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ LMAO Flip-Flop!! LMAO!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations to both you an your wife. Just think, by the end of the week you'll be a Daddy and a Mommy.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You know what causes that don't ya!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Just don't rush it. It goes by way to fast. Enjoy every minute of it. Congrats


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When they are little you wish so bad they could tell you something when they need it. When they get older you wish they couldn't tell you anymore sometimes. I've literally blinked and mine are 8 and 9 now. Where in the heck did all that time go. I spend every minute I can doing stuff with them wether it's hot wheels, riding quads and horses or hunting and fishing or just listening to their jibber jabber. The days and years will fly by Walker, relish it all good and bad and be thankful for the blessing given to you.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^:agreed:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed: but he did not say LET HER EAT in that speech.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Having children is a wonderful thing. I have so many memories. If it is a girl, remember these words form someone who has been there and done that ...One day she will date a guy just like you and remember what you were like at 17. LOL


im dreading that right there..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im dreading that right there..


I have 3 girls. I know what yall mean.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I have 3 girls. I know what yall mean.


It'll be ok guys. I lived through it, so will you.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am already polishing all of my guns to get ready for those days to get here


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Just toss them a bullet and tell them the next one will be faster


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^Nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Her 2nd my 1st she has a little boy that my right hand man. But its my 1st we really weren,t prepared so we kinda had to get some stuff together she should be here next week but only 2 people lknow when that's goin to be. Thanks everyone and I got planty of ammo just sayin and what sucks I've got about 6 friends with little boys.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The one in the picture above could hit an beer bottle at 25 feet with my 9mm when she was 10. LOL


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Walker... If it makes you feel any better at all i have 4 girls with the youngest 1year and a month and the oldest is 13 (ouch) the boy is 6 (5 in all) and to be all out honest i think raising girls are easiest.... I wish you the best of luck, cause no matter gender they (kids) are wonderful..

And for the record i learned what causes this...but it sure is fun trin..lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I can only hope you enjoy father hood as much as me!!!! I have 2 precious kids 1 boy(7) and 1 girl(3) and they are by far the best thing that ever happened to me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> The one in the picture above could hit an beer bottle at 25 feet with my 9mm when she was 10. LOL


:bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i was just practicing and she took it serious..... lol.... but yea i'm ready , and yes she will learn her way around a firearm and the woods ...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

My 3 girls love to hunt fish and muddin.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats on your future little girl Walker she'll be here before you know it and there's nothing like it. I've got two beautiful girls myself a 2 year old and a 12 year old, there will be some tomcat hunting goin on in my near future as well.


----------

